# Aschach, Innbach, Donau; Eferdinger Fischereiinnung



## richard (22. Oktober 2006)

Servus Boardies!

War voriges Wochenende im Raum Eferding und habe mir die Aschach angesehen. Tiefe Gumpen, viele Biegungen, schöne Strukturen und zum Teil ganz erhebliche Brassenschwärme. Mein erster Eindruck war: Hier müsste man mit der Match „wandern“ gehen. Die Donau hingegen hat recht fad ausgesehen, mit Ausnahme die Einfahrt zum „Sporthafen“ beim Gasthaus „…“ 
Frage: Wer kennt die Gewässer der Eferdinger Fischerinnung und kann mir sagen mit welchen Fischen man rechnen kann? Steigen die Weißfische aus der Donau die Aschach hinauf? Gibt es einen und welchen Raubfischbestand in der Donau/Aschach? Ist die Donau so fad wie sie aussieht, oder nicht?
Da ich mir überlege, nächstes Jahr die Kombilizenz zu nehmen, bin ich um jede denkbare Info dankbar. 

Also schönen Dank im Voraus und kräftiges Petri Heil!
Ritschie


----------



## ribisehl (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aschach, Innbach, Donau; Eferdinger Fischereiinnung*

Hi Richard ,bin auch in der Gegend unterwegs haupsächlich Innbach unterhalb der Taubenbrunnerbrücke ,wo hast du dir die Aschach angesehen  ??? Mfg Franz


----------



## richard (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aschach, Innbach, Donau; Eferdinger Fischereiinnung*

Servus ribisehl!

Von der Einmündung des Brandstattsporns, 2km flußabwärts (also die renaturisierten Strecke) und bei Eferding (richtung Kläranlage) den "kanalartigen" Teil bis hin zur Brücke über die man direkt zur Donau (Schranken) gelangt. Unterhalb dieser Brücke ist ein kleines (niedriges) aber breites Wehr, wo ich einige starke Döbel gesehen habe. Zum Innbach bin ich leider noch nicht gekommen. Im kanalartigen Teil liegen mehrere Baüme und Wurzeln drinnen, unter denen ich Hechte vermute. Die Frage ist, wie hoch (oder weit) die Weißfische hochsteigen? Beim Brandstattsporn gibt es ja einen kleinen Jachthafen und ein Gasthaus; steige sie soweit die Aschach rauf? 
Wäre interessant ihnen mit der Matchrute nachzustellen. Weißt Du etwas über Salmoniden und Raubfische?
Freue mich schon auf Deine Antwort und Deine Eindrücke Franz! Schönes Wochenende noch.
Ritschie


----------



## ribisehl (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aschach, Innbach, Donau; Eferdinger Fischereiinnung*

Servus Ritschi, wunderbar da hast du dir ja schon einiges Angesehen zum Innbach mus ich sagen steigen die Donaufische bis zur Raffedinger Wehr das ist wen du von Eferding richtung Linz da komt nach Hofer in ca 1km eine Strassenbrücke von dieser rechts den Innbach folgen ca 2km ,das Wehr stelt eine unüberwindbare Hürde da im Frühjahr kann man da Massenhaft Fische beobachten insgesamt gesehen ist die Gegend Aschach Innbach und Donau sehr interesant abwechslungsreich und man könte sich Stundenlang unterhalten ,übrigens war ich letzten Sonntag auch bei dem Gasthaus unterwegs ein bischen Wandern man könten sich ja einmall Treffen bin in Waldkirchen am Wesen zuhause ,und Fische schon set Jahren in der Donau freue mich auch schon über Beiträge von Fischerkameraden zu diesen Thema also bis demnächst Petri Heil


----------



## richard (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aschach, Innbach, Donau; Eferdinger Fischereiinnung*

Servus Franz, 
gehört das Raffedinger Wehr noch zur Lizenz der Fischereiinnung Eferding, oder nicht? Un wenn nicht, zu welchem Recht gehört dann das Wehr?

Treffen: recht gerne. Ich bin beruflich in Wien, aber von 30.10. - 02.11. bin ich endlich wieder in OÖ. Könnten ja gemeinsam das Gewässer besichtigen oder bei einem Bier ein bißchen quatschen. Also ich freu mich!
Ritschie


----------



## ribisehl (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aschach, Innbach, Donau; Eferdinger Fischereiinnung*

Servus Ritschie ,schau mall bei oberoesterreich,anglerinfo.at da kligst du auf Bezirk Eferding und dan auf Gewässer  hoffe das funktionirt schönen Abend Franz


----------



## richard (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aschach, Innbach, Donau; Eferdinger Fischereiinnung*

Servus Franz!

Ich komme heute nach Linz. Hast am Sonntag Zeit, dass ma uns treffen?

Richard


----------



## ribisehl (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aschach, Innbach, Donau; Eferdinger Fischereiinnung*

Hallo Ritschi ,war heute in Eferding ,habe natürlich wieder beim Wasser ein wenig geschaut ,morgen geht es leder nicht wie schauts bei dir nächstes Wochenende aus ? MFG Franz


----------



## Swobbi (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aschach, Innbach, Donau; Eferdinger Fischereiinnung*

Die Donau ist ganz interesant. Habe unten wo der schranken ist schon ettliche Zander, Hechte, Brassen Rotaugen Rotfedern und Barben gefangen. Obeerhalb vom Biotop in der Donau ist auch ein sehr guter Platz auf Zander und Aal.

Beim Sportboothafen wenn du am Spitz in die Donau fischt fangst zu jede menge kleine Waller, Zander Barsche und ab und an Karpfen, Leider auch viele Meergrundeln.

MfG

Swobbi


----------



## buddy01 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aschach, Innbach, Donau; Eferdinger Fischereiinnung*

hi, 

ich habe vor einigen jahren öfter mal am brandstättersporn geangelt. meistens direkt in der asschach zw. der brücke und der wehr. hab auch immer recht gut gefangen. direkt an der wehr meistens döbel, barsche und hin und wieder mal eine forelle. unter der brücke fing ging ich dann meistens auf die weissfische mit schönen brachsen, rotfedern. und auch kleinere karpfen hab ich dort gefangen. oberhalb der wehr konnte man die großen karpfen wunderbar beobachten. bin aber nie darauf aus gewesen, weil mir das mit dem vielen kraut zu anstrengend war.

seit aber das ganze ufer abgeschnippelt wurde.. hatte das zuvor für mich eigentlich sehr idyllisches gewässer mein interesse verloren.


----------



## richard (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aschach, Innbach, Donau; Eferdinger Fischereiinnung*

Direkt im Brandstätter Sporn sind vor allem Giebeln oder Karauschen, aber nur zum geringeren Teil Karpfen. Brandstätter Sporn ist aber seit ein, zwei Wochen fast vollkommen mit Algen zugewachsen, womit an angeln fast nicht zu denken ist. Bleibt nur noch die Donau, die ist aber mit Grundeln ordentlich verseucht. Wer von Euch wann den schon am Innbach? 

Ritschie


----------



## Swobbi (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aschach, Innbach, Donau; Eferdinger Fischereiinnung*

Ich. 

Ist ein schwieriges Gewässer, musst einfach das Wasser kennen. Im Winter gehen ab und an mal AALRUTEN her, Weißfische und Hechte gehen im Sommer ganz gut, musst aber vorher ein zwei Tage füttern. Beim Nachtfischen gehen ab und an Welse an den Haken. Du musst dir das Wasser einfach genau anschauen und in den tiefen Gumpen fischen. Ansonsten: Probieren, probieren und nochmals probieren.

Gesten war ich mit meiner Verlobten an der Donau beim Gasthaus. Fangergebniss: 4 Zingel, 1 Streber, 1 Meergrundel. Ein anderer alter Mann der auch fischen war hat einen Zander mit 1,35 kg gefangen.

MfG

Swobbi


----------

